# flowerhorns paired up :D



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

these guys paired up like 2 or 3 days ago. hopin to get some nice babys


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

nice fish, goodluck on any future spawning...is that one of the fish from bilbo?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

grnlemonade said:


> nice fish, goodluck on any future spawning...is that one of the fish from bilbo?
> [snapback]841660[/snapback]​


both of them are from bilbo. and yes I know they are brother and sister. but bilbo (a very experienced flowerhorn breeder and owner) told me that it is fine to breed them together. he said that the only way I would get problems is if i were to breed them in like 3-4 generations, and I have no plans what so ever on doing that


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

yea, true.....how large are they both?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

male is about 5.5" and the female is around 4"









and those pics are a few days old. I'll get some more pics tonight of these guys and the other flowerhorns I got from Bilbo


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

good luck lemmy


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

congrats .


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good Luck you Stoned long haired Hippie :rasp:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Good Luck you Stoned long haired Hippie :rasp:
> [snapback]841960[/snapback]​


I got a haircut









and thanx


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Your male has a small kok


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Things look good. I'm sure you'll have no problems getting them to spawn.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

psychofish21 said:


> Your male has a small kok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


unfortuanly, he does. but the female still likes him, even if he has a small kok











SLANTED said:


> Things look good. I'm sure you'll have no problems getting them to spawn.
> [snapback]842095[/snapback]​


thanx man. I'm hoping for a spawn soon


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> unfortuanly, he does. but the female still likes him, even if he has a small kok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he must have a great personality


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

it's beautiful


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thanx guys. here is a few more pics of them. I'm expecting eggs sometime soon


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Start making them babies!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

I hope they will!


----------

